# What should I do? A man's opinion would be great.



## sweet2826 (Dec 16, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

You can neither leave him or forgive him without communicating with him first. Discuss the situation with him and gage his truthfulness and remorse. People do make mistakes and learn from them. It can also be a sign for trouble in the future. Communicate with him for a start to find out why he strayed.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Amplexor is right. You need to talk with him. I think the cooling off period was a good idea though. He needs to know that there are consequences to his actions. May I suggest that you get into couples counseling. If you do plan on working things out.


----------



## sweet2826 (Dec 16, 2008)

Where can I find information on counseling, and do you think it is stupid to go to counseling since we are not married. We have always talked about marriage children etc, but am I fooling myself? I love him and I have no doubt he loves me, but is love enough? This whole thing hit me by surprise. I would have never expected this because he is so good to me always we don't have any real problems so this was unexpected, and I have never done this to him before.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

There are plenty of links here on counseling. No it is not stupid to go into couseling before you marry. I could be an investment well worth it.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

I would check with your insurance company and they can give you a list of counselors. And to you second question. Absolutely you should go to counseling before you get married. Chances are one or both of you think there is something missing and a counselor can ask you the hard questions you may and he definitely should be answering. Be sure to see a counselor that you both agree on. One that is interested in seeing your relationship succeed.


----------



## sweet2826 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot. Are there specific things I should ask or talk about when I do talk to him? I have never been through anything like this so I am totally lost as to what steps I should take in regards to talking to him about the situation. I am usually very good at finding solutions for other people's problems but for mine I am finally stumped. :scratchhead:


----------

